
IPhone vs. Retirement - ryanwaggoner
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2010/09/iphone-vs-retirement/
======
auxbuss
That all seem incredibly expensive.

I'm in the UK and just bought an HTC Wildfire on an 18-month £25 (~$38)
contract (no extra for the phone, which is mine at the end of the contract).
That's with 3Gb 3G, 600mins, unlimited texts. I mostly use it on wireless so
the 3G allowance is far more than I need.

I could have paid £20 (~$30) on a 24-month contract, same deal.

There's no way I'd pay the prices quoted in the article. That's extortion.

------
saturdayplace
That is the EXACT calculation I keep making:

> As a result, for a 2-year contract, we’ve just spent at least [$2150]. And
> for what? ... but when I step back and really examine the situation, I’m
> entirely unconvinced that it’s worth the money.

Now, I take this a bit further towards the extreme in that I've _never_
considered a cell phone a worthwhile purchase, so I've never spent the money.
I can't even remember a situation where I've missed having one. I'm either at
the office, (who provide me a desk phone), at home with my wife and kids, or
out and about with them.

------
noelchurchill
Why don't you make an app to show people how much they would save if they
couldn't use the app (because they decided it wasn't worth paying for the
phone).

